# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  وفاة الأستاذ الدكتور/ محمد عيد الغريب ... رحمه الله

## د.شيماء عطاالله

بالأصالة عن نفسي وبالنيابة عن أعضاء وزوار المنتدى الكرام 

أنعي ببالغ الحزن والأسى وفاة العالم الجليل الأستاذ الدكتور/ محمد عيد الغريب - أستاذ القانون الجنائي بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة 

رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته 

وألهم أهله الصبر والسلوان 

وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------

